
The British-Irish Dialect Quiz - igonvalue
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/02/15/upshot/british-irish-dialect-quiz.html
======
n4r9
Pretty much nailed me. Interestingly it gave me two strong options; one was
where I actually grew up, the other 150 miles away was where my grandparents
lived.

